# I posted in other chemicals? But her you go.



## jonrms (Oct 28, 2017)

Firstly thank you guys. I did listen but I didn't want to give up. Ie my moto. So I put a link in. There are 2 videos. See the comments below the first video to the second or cluck on my details for a part 2 video. Thank you again guys. 


https://youtu.be/57wexXT0mWc


----------

